# Car seat for dummies?



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm normally a pretty good searcher/googler, but I can't seem to get a good hold on car seats. (Am I getting dumber the more pregnant I get?).

DH's cousin wants to buy us a carseat, because, apparently, nothing on our registry is 'good enough'.









Where is a good run down of seats and what to look for?

I was thinking of the britax marathon, just because it goes up to 65 pounds-- but I don't know if that's just marketing.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Britax is a good seat but I wouldn't use it from the newborn stage. Britax does say that it can be used from 5lbs but in reality there is no way a tiny newborn can fit in there seats, my 14 month old just now started being able to use her Marathon. If you really want to start out with a convertible seat (as opposed to the bucket seats) there are others that fit a newborn better.
The new Graco My Ride would fit a newborn well, also the True Fit car seat would also fit a newborn. I know there are more but those are my favorites right now.
Personally I liked the baby bucket seats better for newborns, I babywore but there were times when it was easy to grab the seat out of the car do a few things and put her back in the car without having to wake her up.

My personal favorite baby bucket is the Chicco Keyfit, very user friendly and a great fit for most babies.

You'll get alot of great advice on here but there is also www.car-seat.org for alot of great info!


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Yes, Britax convertibles almost never fit newborns well.

Seats that are likely to fit an average newborn AND which stand a chance (depending on child's size and shape) of getting a child to an age/size to use a booster safely include:

Evenflo Triumph Advance
Graco MyRide65
Sunshine Kids Radian80 or XT (or Radian65 with optional inserts sold as the ComfySoft)
Learning Curve TrueFit


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

You could ask for a Marathon but don't count on using it for almost 6 mos. SO, it would be better to wait on it, maybe ask for a gift card b/c the later you purchase it, the longer you can use it before it expires.

For infant seats, right now my top 3 choices are: Britax Chaperone, Chicco Keyfit, and Graco Snugride 32/Safeseat.

But if you are wanting a convertible seat to use from the beginning, I would get the new True Fit.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

If you already have a bucket (or can borrow one), then a marathon isn't a bad seat. We really like ours. But, like the pp said, it didn't fit my newborns well. We started using it around 2-3 months old.

And, if I had to do it over again, I'd pick one with a higher RF limit. That 35 pounds comes quickly.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

We *might* be getting an infant bucket hand me down, so I was kind of using that for a few months before getting this carseat if she comes through with it. Right now I was looking for carseats that would stay rear facing as long as possible, but it seems like the max is 35 pounds. DH and I are both short, so I doubt that we would have a 'tall' baby. (But who knows!)

And plus, what good is rear facing if it doesnt fit our child properly.

*ChristyH:* That car-seat.org is amazing-- I feel so much more educated already!

*Chickbiddy*, I'm totally going to check out all those models right now.
*
Drummers Wife:* I did not even think of the expiration. Maybe I will ask them if they can do that, or just tell them that we will buy on our own. If I do get the bucket, I'll have a few months until I need the convirtible. And by then, I'll know if I have a big or small or average sized baby.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texmati* 
Right now I was looking for carseats that would stay rear facing as long as possible, but it seems like the max is 35 pounds. DH and I are both short, so I doubt that we would have a 'tall' baby. (But who knows!)

There is currently one seat, the Graco MyRide65, that RFs to 40#. There are rumors (fairly reliable, but still just rumors) that there will be a Safety 1st seat that also RFs to 40#, but it's not here yet.

Shape matters at least as much as size -- a child with a long torso will outgrow a seat much more quickly than a child with a shorter torso.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

wow! You all are so knowledgeable. The truefit seems like a really good deal. It also goes up to 65 pounds, it seems,

Can I ask another question-- is 5 pounds a big difference? (these days, I can put that much weight on in a week!) I know it depends on teh child, but can the extra 5 pounds potentially add months onto the car seat use?


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texmati* 
wow! You all are so knowledgeable. The truefit seems like a really good deal. It also goes up to 65 pounds, it seems,

Can I ask another question-- is 5 pounds a big difference? (these days, I can put that much weight on in a week!) I know it depends on teh child, but can the extra 5 pounds potentially add months onto the car seat use?

5 pounds can potentially add *years*. It can also get used up in a month or two. I'm sorry -- I know that's not helpful, but kid growth spurts aren't always helpful.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
5 pounds can potentially add *years*. It can also get used up in a month or two. I'm sorry -- I know that's not helpful, but kid growth spurts aren't always helpful.

I thought so... I hear so many differences in weights and ages. Right now the graco65 seems like a good deal. It's cheaper than the britax, and you can RF for longer.

I just kind of _ass_umed that the more expensive seats were better. This has been really eye opening. Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

The MyRide (graco) will rearface longer for short torsoed, heavy children, but many children outgrow seats by height. The TrueFit or Radian will last longest for taller/long torsoed kids (who may outgrow the MyRide by height before they hit 35lbs). Also hardly any kids will hit 65 lbs in any of those seats, they'll be too tall before 65lbs. So, for max rearfacing time, look at the height of the shell as well as the weight limit. For max forward facing time, look at the height of the harness.


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

I love the Radian 80. It has an infant insert to help fit infants better. The shell is quite tall. It's very easy to install with LATCH, and a seat belt install isn't hard either. I have one of those long torsoed babies, and she's only on the second strap from the bottom.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

We ended up getting the true fit. And we are crossing our fingers that my cousin will come through with her baby seat to use for the first few months.

I'm still not sure-- the sales (who looked like he couldnt be older than 18) person saw me looking at the britax, and said "breast pumps and car seats are the two places that you won't regret spending more". How can that be when everyone says that all seats are equally safe?


----------



## deymm (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texmati* 
We ended up getting the true fit. And we are crossing our fingers that my cousin will come through with her baby seat to use for the first few months.

I'm still not sure-- the sales (who looked like he couldnt be older than 18) person saw me looking at the britax, and said "breast pumps and car seats are the two places that you won't regret spending more". How can that be when everyone says that all seats are equally safe?

I would return the True Fit and not by it until you need it. It's lifespan is ticking away as it sits in your closet.

And IME Britax is totally worth the money. My 5.5yo son is still using his Marathon. So although we spent $200 on the seat, it has lasted us five years! That is a true bargain!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

The true fit fits most newborns well. So you can use it from birth if you want.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texmati* 
We ended up getting the true fit. And we are crossing our fingers that my cousin will come through with her baby seat to use for the first few months.

I'm still not sure-- the sales (who looked like he couldnt be older than 18) person saw me looking at the britax, and said "breast pumps and car seats are the two places that you won't regret spending more". How can that be when everyone says that all seats are equally safe?

All carseats must test to the same standard, and all seats are safe (we don't know about equally, since manufacturers aren't required to release results) when used properly. Some seats are MUCH easier to use properly, and those tend to be the more expensive seats.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deymm* 
I would return the True Fit and not by it until you need it. It's lifespan is ticking away as it sits in your closet.

And IME Britax is totally worth the money. My 5.5yo son is still using his Marathon. So although we spent $200 on the seat, it has lasted us five years! That is a true bargain!

You are totally correct. I think I am going to return it. Even if we start using it at 3 months, that's an extra 6 months on the seat if I buy it when I need it.


----------

